# Tanks update



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Thought I would post some update pics of my low tech tanks . The first 5 is a 25 gal acrylic I got that is an old store display tank . The sides were blue and the wife wanted to keep it , but not the blue , so I cut off the blue sides and replaced with clear and it came out nice . The second 3 are my 75 gal and the last 4 are my 30 long . Hope you like them and all comments welcome! Oh , I am not a pro photog....lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

niiice


----------

